# Lake Powell April 18-20, 2008



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Me, Hockey, his brothers and tightline went to Powell over the weekend. It first started out not much different then the trip we had last year, with an accident ha ha. Hockey hit a cow on the road going down on Thurs night. We rescued him Friday morning with an extra truck. Last year he got a new boat out of the deal and so I guess this year he figured he'de go for a new truck 8) So we launched at Bullfrog at about noon or so on Friday. We headed straight out to Moki Canyon and fished the rock piles. Fishing was a lot slower then last year, but hockey and his brothers couldn't keep them off the first day. We landed our share, but not near as many as hockey doing the same thing. The stripers held about 20-40 feet. I couldn't believe how many stripers were being harvested. It was litteraly like combat fishing, you could've cast 10 feet in any direction and toss it into another boat. 
On saturday, we set out to Forgotten Canyon in hopes of some LMB and some walleye. Landed a few small bass, but nothing as expected. However me and Hockey both landed a few nice bass around the beaches. Water was still freezin cold. We tried our luck around that area for a few hours and finally headed back to moki to catch some more stripers. Wind finally blew us off the lake pretty early. Sunday, hockey and co. packed their bags and went home and me and tightline hit moki once more. We lit into them for about an hour then it died and the wind picked up pushing us off. 
I was going to post some pics, but for some reason when i add the pics to the forum and previe them, it cuts out half the picture.


----------



## thepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there two Hockeymans on this site. I thought HockeyMan fished at SH last weekend? Now this guy fishes :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hockey has been on the forum for a while. It's not hockeyman..


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear the report. We had our best fishing last year in Forgotten canyon. Are the stripers skinny?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Last year, we caught ten times as many stripers. This year they were a lot smaller then last year but seemed to have some nice thick plump fillets on them. They weren't skinny and a waste of time to fillet like last year. Every fish seemed to be within within inches of each other. No big ones like last year. We was told to go to Forgotten Canyon and the stripers would be there, but we found nothing but abundant amounts of carp. Caught a couple crappie and some smallmouth. But not a single striper in Forgotten.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets see some pics. It's been so long since I caught a stripper I forgot what they looked like.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes there are two hockey freaks here. I be HockeyMan and the other, Hockey, probably a great player with a wicked slapper from the blue line.

HockeyMan


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

americanforkdude, once you upload the pictures, you should see an option for "place inline", use that option. It thumbnails your photo so it doesn't get cut off. Like below. You can click on the image and it makes it bigger.

Edit... opps wrong pic, this is the one I wanted to post
[attachment=0:2pr064yf]New 005.jpg[/attachment:2pr064yf]

I would love to see those photos as well.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

a cow...lemme guess a black one!
that open range area is ALWAYS a white knuckle ride in the dark -)O(-

nice to hear a positive finally about the stripers condition. how did the greenfish look. hopefully, with the higher water this year they will have another decent spawn.

_what_ ...no stanton creek?...halls bay?? :?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

AFdude came to the rescue again this year!
Yes it was a black one, did not even see it until it was to late, all the bass were in real good shape. Would have made it over to Hall's and Stanton but not enough time and the wind blew us off the lake saturday.
Doc, never could find those GPS coordinates, when we got close we ran into dry ground or canyon walls???
By the way if anyone wants to get on the water in the next few weeks just let me know, all you have to supply is the truck, the Smokercraft can't wait to get wet again. I will be without a truck for at least a couple more weeks. Anybody available this sunday?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you fish for trout? I have an 08 ram that would pull your smokercraft very nicely. I was thinking about trying the nelle on sunday am....


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

If it swims I fish for it


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha ha... wish i could go... finals week blows!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dang thats the third rig i know of to nail a black cow down there. -)O(- 

glad no harm was done to any of yall!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Notice you're not hearing from HOCKEY about how bad it sucked to wreck his truck. Hockey wrecked his boat last year on the same trip and like AFDUDE mentioned Hockey will probably get a great new truck out of the deal. I'm sure the whole thing was planned!  Sounds like an adventurous trip; too bad I couldn't make it.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

We missed ya this year. I thought you was coming with us.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I was going to. I really wanted to. I even made ya'll that movie from last years trip. I just couldn't arrange anything with a boat and truck and then when it came down to it I didn't have the money to help with gas and I didn't want to mooch off of HOCKEY, and we were really busy at work and it was going to be tough to leave. It was just bad timing. I missed going...I guess there is always next year. Why is it something bad always happens on that trip? Truck totaled, boat totaled...Crazy! I'm just glad ya'll are alright.


----------

